# Woher Java Script



## Jan89 (23. Apr 2007)

Ich hab ein Script gefunden:

<html>
<head>
</head>
<body>
<script>
<!--
var previousurl="http://www.bluuuub.de/index.shtml"
if (document.referrer!=previousurl){
history.go(-1)
alert("Zugriff verweigert, da Du von der falschen Seite kommst!")
}
//-->
</script>


test</p>
</body>
</html>




Jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Wie kann ich es abändern, das der Besucher nicht auf die vorige Seite geleitet wird, sondern auf eine von mir bestimmte?


----------



## AlArenal (23. Apr 2007)

Hier nix JavaScript. Hier Java!


----------



## The_S (23. Apr 2007)

Das hier ist ein Java-Forum. Du hast aber eine JavaScript Frage. Folglich bist du hier falsch!


----------



## Jan89 (23. Apr 2007)

Hätte gedacht, das mir trotzdem wer helfen kann.


----------



## AlArenal (23. Apr 2007)

Jan89 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hätte gedacht, das mir trotzdem wer helfen kann.



Hätteste auch gedacht, dass man dir in der Deutschen Demokratischen Republik was über Demokratie beibringen kann?


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Apr 2007)

@Jan89: JavaScript-Programmierer gibts hier zwar auch, die sind aber recht selten im Forum.
Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=103628#103628


----------



## Jan89 (23. Apr 2007)

Jaja is ja gut.


----------



## merlin2 (4. Mai 2007)

```
<html> 
<head> 
</head> 
<body> 
<script> 
<!-- 
var previousurl="http://www.bluuuub.de/index.shtml";
var myurl="http://www.google.de"; 
if (document.referrer!=previousurl) { 
window.location = myurl;
alert("Zugriff verweigert, da Du von der falschen Seite kommst!"); 
} 
//--> 
</script> 


test</p> 
</body> 
</html>
```


----------



## www.bc-tromm-jugend.de (6. Okt 2007)

Hallo, 
kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ein script finde, der mir die AKTUELLE busucheranzahl zeigt (wieviele leute sind gerade auf meiner seite) vielen Dank im vorraus!!! 
Chris


----------



## Jango (6. Okt 2007)

www.bc-tromm-jugend.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ein script finde, der mir die AKTUELLE busucheranzahl zeigt (wieviele leute sind gerade auf meiner seite) vielen Dank im vorraus!!!
> Chris


Denkst du, doppelt hält besser?

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=341426#341426


----------



## merlin2 (6. Okt 2007)

> Hallo,
> kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ein script finde, der mir die AKTUELLE busucheranzahl zeigt (wieviele leute sind gerade auf meiner seite) vielen Dank im vorraus!!!
> Chris


Das hast du schon in einen anderen Thread geschrieben. :roll:


----------



## Jango (6. Okt 2007)

merlin2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das hast du schon in einen anderen Thread geschrieben. :roll:


LOL - ich hab heute meinen ganz persönlichen Papagei.   
Genaugenommen sind es drei Beiträge, die er gestartet hat...


----------



## merlin2 (6. Okt 2007)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Genaugenommen sind es drei Beiträge, die er gestartet hat...


Ja, den dritten hab ich inzwischen auch bemerkt. :roll:


----------

